# Master Burton



## Bob (May 28, 2009)

Today, I graduate with an M.A. in Mathematics Education. Yay!


----------



## JBCM627 (May 28, 2009)

Congrats, Bob


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 28, 2009)

So you have to be addressed as Master Burton from now on? hehe


----------



## Dene (May 28, 2009)

Wooooo!! Master Burton! But he is still inferior to Dene "The BOSS" Beardface.


----------



## Erik (May 28, 2009)

Bow to the master!
Congratulations Bob!


----------



## spdqbr (May 28, 2009)

Nicely done masterbob! Congratulations!


----------



## pjk (May 28, 2009)

Congrats Bob!

You going for a PhD now?


----------



## DavidWoner (May 28, 2009)

pjk said:


> Congrats Bob!
> 
> You going for a PhD now?



I don't think I could get used to calling him Dr. Burton.

Congratulations Bob, that's so awesome.


----------



## blade740 (May 28, 2009)

Masterburton sounds slightly dirty.


----------



## blah (May 28, 2009)

blade740 said:


> Masterburton sounds slightly dirty.



Slightly


----------



## guusrs (May 28, 2009)

Congratz Bob!
You'll be using the cube for math-teaching?
Gus


----------



## Poke (May 28, 2009)

blah said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > Masterburton sounds slightly dirty.
> ...



Especially bad to me because I live in hillbilly land.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 28, 2009)

Poke said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > blade740 said:
> ...


Know what sounds worse?
Math debating.

CONGRATZ BOB!


----------



## Swoncen (May 28, 2009)

Congratz! How long did it take you if I might ask?


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 28, 2009)

what does gradute mean


----------



## IamWEB (May 28, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> what does gradu*a*te mean



Think of Pokemon evolving by choice after practice.

Yes, a weird example.


----------



## blah (May 28, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > what does gradu*a*te mean
> ...



I don't get to use a Stone? *sobs*


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 28, 2009)

does this mean I have to change my name?


----------



## JL58 (May 28, 2009)

Congratulations, Bob! What's next for you?


----------



## DavidWoner (May 28, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > what does gradu*a*te mean
> ...



Yet simple enough for his poorly developed mind to comprehend.


----------



## Bob (May 28, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> Congratz! How long did it take you if I might ask?


2 years, working full-time (teaching) and learning part-time. I did much of it over the past two summers (15 of the 33 credits).



JL58 said:


> Congratulations, Bob! What's next for you?


At least one more year of teaching, then perhaps grad school. I was thinking about getting another degree in Math.


----------



## DavidCalvo (May 28, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS BOOOOOOOOOOOOOB!!!!!!!!!

SEE YOU AGAIN THIS YEAR IN THE US OPEN, FOR HAVING LOT OF FUN!!!!

David


----------



## James Kobel (May 28, 2009)

I think that all Burtonists should go to Las Vegas to celebrate this important event. Heil Burton!


----------



## joey (May 29, 2009)

I was just stumbling and I came across this page: http://thesurrealist.co.uk/slogan.cgi?word=Burton
First thing it gave me was
"Life Should Taste As Good As Burton" 
D: D: D:


----------



## qqwref (May 29, 2009)

"I feel like Burton tonight!"


----------



## Poke (May 29, 2009)

"The best part of waking up is Burton in your cup!"


----------



## Rama (May 29, 2009)

Great job Master Burton. 

I am flunking school because of maths. \o/


----------



## boiiwonder (May 29, 2009)

"Lipsmakin' Thirstquenchin' Acetastin' Motivatin' Goodbuzzin' Cooltalkin' Highwalkin' Fastlivin' Evergivin' Coolfizzin' Burton."

I cant believe I actually typed it out lol.

Congrats


----------

